
The robot that takes your job should pay taxes, says Bill Gates - mudil
https://qz.com/911968/bill-gates-the-robot-that-takes-your-job-should-pay-taxes/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13666124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13666124)

------
Dotnaught
Perhaps it should even pay royalties for the knowledge transfer implicit in
training.

